# What fish can I keep in a 32L (8 gallon) tank?



## The Game (Aug 15, 2010)

I was just wondering what fishes I could keep in an 8 gallon tank besides a fighting fish. Thanks for any suggestions. I know that it is a pretty small tank.


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't know if they are suitable, but you could do some research on ember tetras or endlers. They might be suitable because they are small. Otherwise, you could make it into a shrimp tank.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I will assume you do not mean "with" the betta. It would likely eat any small fish.

And there are plenty of small fish. Ember tetra is one already mentioned, and Endlers. From Asian there are several rasbora in the Boraras genus, Boraras brigittae is one in our profiles. The Scarlet Badis (Dario dario) and the Celestial Pearl Danio are two more. These are all under the cyprinids category in the profiles. A group of any of these in a planted small tank would sparkle.

Not all of these will work together, they have differing water requirements. Info on the fish including water parameters, size, tank requirements, etc. can be found in the profiles, second tab from the left in the blue bar at the top or click on the fish's shaded name in posts.

Byron.


----------



## dylanfish (Oct 3, 2010)

you can do some tetra and corys


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

dylanfish said:


> you can do some tetra and corys


Eight gallons is too small for cory's with possible exception of pygmy cory's and even then,,water temps that Betta's need ,is too warm for cory's who much prefer cooler temps with 76 degrees being on the high side.
As already mentioned,Tetras could be attacked or vice versa and many of the tetra species also prefer cooler waters than the bettas enjoy/need for longterm care. IMHO.


----------



## The Game (Aug 15, 2010)

oh no no no when i mentioned the betta, i meant as in a betta only tank as a lot of sites say that an 8 gallon tank is a great size for a single betta.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

The Game said:


> oh no no no when i mentioned the betta, i meant as in a betta only tank as a lot of sites say that an 8 gallon tank is a great size for a single betta.


My hat's off to you. Eight gallons is perfect for the Betta and I wish more would provide such a enviornment for these often mis-treated fish.;-)


----------



## eatmysox (Sep 1, 2010)

+1 to endlers they are small colorful amd active
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dylanfish (Oct 3, 2010)

corys are fine for a 8 gal dont listen to these people...


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Excuse me Dylanfish but you have been a member here since sometime this month you have no right to come on here and tell some one not to listen to others here that have tons of experiance and truly know what they are talking about. 
The Game please do not listen to this person he/she obviously does not care about the health of your fish. Please listen to others on here like myself that have over 20 years keeping fish. Corys need to be in groups of no less than 3 which would not work in an 8 gallon tank with a betta. You could do pygmy or dwarf corys but not normal size corys and even then it will also depend on your betta some of them are to aggresive to keep with other fish I have kept them in community tanks but I also have one that I can not put with any other fish because he goes after anything I put with him. Good luck with your tank.


----------



## The Game (Aug 15, 2010)

LOL nah ill listen to everyone, everyone has their own opinion but I would love to keep corys in an 8 gallon. Im guessin youve tried that before?


----------



## dylanfish (Oct 3, 2010)

you can put 4 corys in a 8 gal with a betta and they will thrive just fine i dont kno wat your talking about..


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Like I said you could try some of the dwarf or pygmy corys but only in a group of at least 3. I think 4 or 5 would be good with a betta just be prepared to move them or rehome them incase the betta decides they might taste good.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I do not consider an 8g tank suitable for anything but one of the dwarf species when it comes to corys. Corydoras pygmaeus, C. habrosus, or C. hastatus can be kept in a group of 6+ in a 8g. These fish are shoaling fish which means they must be in a group to be less stressed and thus healthier.

If you care to check the profiles of the Corydoras species [second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top] you will note the recommended minimum tank size is 15/20g which is a 24-inch length tank for all of the non-dwarf species. A minimum of five of whichever species is preferable; if two or more species are included, a minimum of 3 of each species. Adequate conditions are more likely to result in healthier fish.

Byron.


----------

